
Book about incentives? - lapolonio
Hey HN,
I remember hearing about a book that talks about system design through the lense of incentives. In order to transform a system requires an analysis and design of incentive structure.<p>What is the book called?
======
wpmoradi
I am curious to know about this book as well. Someone plz help us!

